# Dallas Fire $40mil Medicare Fraud



## Shishkabob (Oct 30, 2010)

http://www.txcn.com/sharedcontent/dws/news/localnews/stories/070110dnmetdfrlawsuit.f424079c.html


Surprised I didn't hear about this sooner.   Dallas fire is an all 'ALS' response (I use ALS loosely when referring to them) department.  




> According to the suit, the city and Southwest General Services of Dallas billed the government for "Advanced Life Support (ALS) level ambulance services for all 911 calls (...)  even though the city's own documents showed that at least 40 percent of its transport calls should have been billed at the lower cost.







I couldn't help but to laugh at this part of the story though:



> A patient requiring advanced services could, for example, need an ambulance equipped to treat a gunshot wound, while lower-level services might be for anything as simple as abdominal pain.


----------



## CAOX3 (Oct 30, 2010)

60% ALS calls in Dallas, I doubt that, whats the national average maybe 30%.

A lot of areas code abd pain a BLS call.


----------



## JPINFV (Oct 30, 2010)

How many people don't want to work for private companies because they view them as medi-scams?


----------



## CAOX3 (Oct 30, 2010)

JPINFV said:


> How many people don't want to work for private companies because they view them as medi-scams?



No ones above the law anymore.


----------



## MrBrown (Oct 31, 2010)

Dallas Fire-Rescue are a joke; they send this Parathinktheyare medicfighters to a 24 week patch factory at UTSW (not as bad as Houston Brown must admit) and they have like three trauma centres a ten minute drive up the road but have approved dodgy shady as drug assisted intubation with midazolam only.

Now Brown seems to recall somebody from Dallas thinking it was OK to give a hypotensive CHF'er who was probably having an MI a fluid challenge to get thier pressure up and then knocking them out to intubate when the crackles and respiratory distress got worse!

*Brown stands there in his "DOCTOR" jumpsuit, Thomas Pack slung over shoulder looking oddly at the DFR Paramedics who seem to think he has been beamed down from outer space .... 

Well come on, somebody get driving, Parkland won't come to us, Paul Pepe has better things to do


----------



## Shishkabob (Oct 31, 2010)

Atleast they get to do clinicals at Parkland 


Oh well, we had Childrens right next door, and peds are just like little adults, right?


----------



## MrBrown (Oct 31, 2010)

Linuss said:


> Atleast they get to do clinicals at Parkland
> 
> 
> Oh well, we had Childrens right next door, and peds are just like little adults, right?



Man Parkland is the shizzle seriously, if Brown gets shot in Oak Cliff for his shoes don't take him to Methodist just go the extra couple miles to PMH 

Did somebody mention paeds? *Brown runs away very fast


----------

